# J_corr's Cruze build thread



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

Well after having my truck stolen back in Feb, I decided it was time to make a change and step into a car for the time being. After having a **** of a time with the dealership, I finally got my Cruze at the end of Feb, Put 2500km on thus far and love it! Of course I miss driving my built duramax, but in a way I like this a lot better. Only things I have done so far are listed before plus a list of mild mods I plan on doing to it. Hope you guys enjoy this build thread 










Thus far:
plasti dip chevy logo's black
debadged RS is on there, but pretty sure it's coming off
painted all four calipers black (HATE RUST)
Weathertech floor matts.
I have second ECM waiting to be tuned
3k fogs

I just picked these up friday:

GF07's 18X8's brush/silver:




Got a teaser pic from John at Katzkins monday before his shipped:



Future Mods Include:

Up/down pipes
coilovers, still researching which ones to go with. I hear good/bad about k-sport. But for $900 what do you expect.
intake
looking online for drivers power seat, would swap over to passenger.
50/50 on doing a tint job
interior LED swap
Exterior LED Swap including Switchbacks
Tune second ECM after free OnStar trial is done.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job so far, those wheels look nice!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome and great looking cruze! What do you plan on doing with the OEM rims?


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

thanx guys, I spent hours upon hours looking for rims. Not a lot of options for the 5X105!

OEM rimz will get winters and tossed in basement. Also keeping an eye out for some lowering springs to run in the winter. DNW coilovers to see Canadian winters with salt sand and calcium!Worst case, just run stock struts in winter.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That cruzen looks pretty sweet in the snow . Be cool stay cozy and keep cruzen !


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks good so far. Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Those wheels look amazing and yes on the tint!


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

sorry for little to no updates. Been super busy. Got a new job and have been working my tail off trying to get the house ready for sale. Starting Friday and I will be commuting 75min one way to work till I sell this place and find a new one. Gonna suck.

Enough wining though, here are the updates! K sport coils are at my shipping depot in Port Huron and get them Sunday. I am on my buddies waiting list to get them and rims installed. I can't complain when all I have to pay is alignment, 6 coffee's and donuts. I also went in for the passenger axle haft recall, my car was fine. 


The Katzkins covers are on. I am waiting for headrests to come back. One of the head rests tore while I attempted to install. Katzkins said because I went with 100% premium leather and Tuscany, it is less playable then a vinyl backing and they suggested taking to a pro which I did. He said he can repair the tear and won't even notice. 

Once I get them back I will remove the dash, and door panels. I am having them done by a pro as well. I am just gonna remove the old cloth pieces. 

Here are some pics so far! I absolutely love them. The leather is soooooooo soft. Everyonecompliments about them. The best one yet was from my mechanic. He calls it scrotum leather


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks amazing cant wait to see what else you've got plan for it.


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

that's about it. Just a good detailing and sealant. It's an economy car to get me from point A to point B. Just want it looking decent. Plus I will be putting on a TON of miles with new position, so comfort is top priority. I hope the K-sport coils are as nice as people claim. 

I am also keeping an eye out for another truck, I doubt I will go diesel again. My problem is I am super picky when it comes to vehicles. I looked religiously for 2 years before I bought my last one. It was a MINT Crew cab, short box fully loaded 05 duramax. Goal is a 2500HD 6.0L. Either 03-07.5 GMC or chev, under 60,000miles and fully loaded. I guess time will tell.


----------



## CAcruzen' (Jan 23, 2014)

dam...everyone's right....take your cruze to see a doctor because those wheels make it look sick! nice job man!


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

dropped the car off today at buddies shop. He sent me these teaser pics today. He wants to drop the front another .3 and .5 in the rear to help close the gap. After that will explore spacers to make things real flush. Car is super dirty and will get a good detail this weekend. I will then snap more pics.



















also got the head rests in last week. Snapped a quick shot.



















and close up of the leather. you can see how it is marbled.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

j_corr said:


> dropped the car off today at buddies shop. He sent me these teaser pics today. He wants to drop the front another .3 and .5 in the rear to help close the gap. After that will explore spacers to make things real flush. Car is super dirty and will get a good detail this weekend. I will then snap more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good Job on the seats! How much did that cost i am looking to get something like that


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

Just an update on the car. Still putting the miles on her! This was taken a few months back. Haven't even had it two years.







Also had the spaces added through the summer which I think really finished off the car.





















Creeping from office window.







Car is currently back to stock for the winter. Can't wait for summer and the warranty to be up!!!!!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

looks awesome! love the wheels!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

x2. You should submit your car for COTM.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow really nice cruze! Really like the white and black color offset and of course the wheels. :goodjob:

Very Clean.

For your next truck, Why don't you want to go diesel in a heavy duty 3/4ton truck? Just curious


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

sparkman said:


> x2. You should submit your car for COTM.


And how would one go about doing that? I may do this once car has suspension and summer wheels back on. 


razercruze15 said:


> Wow really nice cruze! Really like the white and black color offset and of course the wheels. :goodjob:
> 
> Very Clean.
> 
> For your next truck, Why don't you want to go diesel in a heavy duty 3/4ton truck? Just curious


 Than you for kind words. As for the diesel, considering how far the LS and 6.2L's have come along I see no need for a diesel. A mild built gaser will pull everything I have. Yes I will not see the 20+PMG my diesel did but I drove it 10,000 miles a year so who cares!!! Everything for the diesel is at least 2x as much and maintenance was a lot more.


----------

